# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  أريد حلا

## مولاتي يازهراء

فيه مشكلة في جهاز الكمبيوتر عندنا الملفات على سطح المكتب وكل شيئ مو راضي يفتح دائما تطلع لنا صفحة 
GOM - عارض الصور لـ Windows  كيف أقدر أتخلص منها علشان يفتحوا الملفات والبرامج؟

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

في البداية تأكدي ان جهاز الكمبيوتر خالي من الفايروسات ..

وفي برنامج حماية وشاغل ويحذف كل الفايروسات ..

بعدها روحي الى البرنامج وبعدها اضغطي خصائص ..

وبعدها تغير واختاري برنامج التشغيل المناسبة له ..

واهم نقطة ان يكون الجهاز خالي من الفايروسات ..

لانه في الغالب ان الجهاز فيه فايرس ..

يعطيك ربي العافية ..

كل المودة

----------

